# Looking for a Game in Houston



## RonObvious (Mar 17, 2004)

I am looking for an adult gaming group in the 'inner loop' area of Houston. I have been playing on and off since 1st edition AD&D as a kid. Most recently, I played Ars Magica and Call of Cthulhu in grad school before moving to Houston. I'd like to find gamers with a sense of humor and am intrigued by Hackmaster, but I'm up for anything.


----------



## Moxie (Apr 7, 2004)

Ron did you get any email responses? I live in Kingwood and currently involved in a few games. I don't know if that's too far north for you or not.


----------



## RonObvious (Apr 12, 2004)

Moxie said:
			
		

> Ron did you get any email responses? I live in Kingwood and currently involved in a few games. I don't know if that's too far north for you or not.




Thanks for getting in touch, but I live near downtown so that is quite a drive. If you know of any gamers in or near the inner loop let me know.


----------



## trollwad (May 26, 2004)

RonObvious said:
			
		

> Thanks for getting in touch, but I live near downtown so that is quite a drive. If you know of any gamers in or near the inner loop let me know.




Ron, I too live in central houston.  There is a thread a ways back posted by some guys looking for houston gamers in general that Im currently checking out.

Email me at txwad@aol.com with d&d in the title header and we can talk about this further.


----------

